# North Dakota Laws



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

This was off of the site www.dumblaws.com

What do you think we should do about these laws.. Minnesota had some good ones to.

It is illegal to lie down and fall asleep with your shoes on.

Beer and pretzels can't be served at the same time in any bar or restaurant. 
It is legal to shoot an Indian on horseback, provided you are in a covered wagon. 
New Year's celebrations are somewhat bland in this town as fireworks may not be set off after 11:00 PM! only for Devils Lake the next one is for Fargo

One may be jailed for wearing a hat while dancing, or even for wearing a hat to a function where dancing is taking place.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> It is illegal to lie down and fall asleep with your shoes on


Does that include passing out???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

here is Minnesotas

A person may not cross state lines with a duck atop his head.

It is illegal to sleep naked.

All men driving motorcycles must wear shirts.

Citizens may not enter Wisconsin with a chicken on their head.

Oral sex is prohibited. (Repealed)

All bathtubs must have feet.

The land of 10,000 lakes declares mosquitos a public nuisance.

It is illegal to stand around any building without a good reason to be there.

City Laws
Cottage Grove Laws 
Residents of even numbered addresses may not water their plants on odd-numbered days excluding the thirty first day where it applies.

Airplanes may not be landed in city parks.

Hibbing Laws 
It shall be the duty of any policeman or any other officer to enforce the provisions of this Section, and if any cat is found running at large, or which is found in any street, alley or public place, it shall be the duty of any policeman or other officer of the city to kill such cat.

Minneapolis Laws 
Red cars may not drive down Lake Street.

Minnetonka Laws 
Driving a truck with dirty tires is considered a public nuisance.

Placing tacks on a sidewalk is considered a public nuisance.

Any person who persuades another to enter a massage therapist business after 11:00 PM is guilty of a misdemeanor.

St. Cloud Laws 
Hamburgers may not be eaten on Sundays.

Virginia Laws 
You're not allowed to park your elephant on Main Street.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

3 cheers for Hibbing ,Minn.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It is illegal to sleep naked.

Oral sex is prohibited

Good thing I am across state lines, I would be an outlaw in Sota!! :lol:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

This ones from Wisconsin, so I guess I can only go out at night. 

If one is thought of as offensive looking, it is illegal for him to be in public during the day.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I believe all laws and regulations should have a sunset clause such that they should expire unless reauthorized. Assuming a law or regulation is meant to have some objective (e.g. greater public safety), the effect of the law or regulation should be evaluated to see if it is doing what it intended. If not, why should a law or regulation continue? That is one of the many reasons laws described in previous posts hang around.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Where is NJ on this one he is a lawer..

But what would happen if you drove around and started opening fire on Indians as they say in the law?? Trust me I will not be doing this but would happen if someone did?


----------

